# Mandatory medical examination?



## Stevie50001 (Nov 20, 2019)

My new employer has sent me an email saying I must attend a "mandatory" medical examination as I am a new joiner.

Reason stated is that validation of the “capability form” are mandatory in order to have the company compliance with PT legislation.


This would not be legal in my country of origin (UK) so im rather wary of the request. 

Can I refuse this examination? (if so what happens). 

What does it actually consist of? (work have so far given no details).

Who gets to see the results of the examination?

Would my job be at risk if I have some sort of medical condition either now or in my past?


Thanks


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Stevie50001 said:


> My new employer has sent me an email saying I must attend a "mandatory" medical examination as I am a new joiner.
> 
> Reason stated is that validation of the “capability form” are mandatory in order to have the company compliance with PT legislation.
> 
> ...



I have worked for UK companies and had medicals as part of the normal joining procedures and even annual medicals as part of the normal employment. If you sign a contract of employment then whatever you agree to is whatever you agree to so if it says you agree to wear a nylon clown suit and dance the Waatoosee on the chairman's Porsche 911 blaaaaa blaaaa though this type of activity is usually covered by some clause lof the type "line manager may give tasks not included in the list above" 
In your case try employment legal advice to get answers to employment law questions, normally you'd do this before signing contract.


----------

